
The EWDs - manuscripts of Edsger W. Dijkstra - adriand
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/
======
jacques_chester
It's a rich vein of recyclable karma that can be mined, every few months, for
a nice top up at reddit/r/programming or here at HN.

------
RobGR
It is always great to revisit this archive. Here are two of my favorites:

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD11xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD11xx/EWD1108.html)

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD13xx/EWD1305...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD13xx/EWD1305.html)

[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD11xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD11xx/EWD1151.html)

Perhaps others might also post their favorites here ?

~~~
adriand
I enjoyed this:

<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd07xx/EWD707.PDF>

